# Tiger Select



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Well Spartacus has sucessfully made the transition from Felix Kitten to Tiger Select (the highest meat content I could get hold of at ASDA - as she doesnt like Feline Fayre... fussy bugger)

So, I was wondering in the grand scheme of things, how good is the Tiger Select in terms of nutrition. I imagine it wont be as good as Bozita etc but I dont want to be feeding her crap. 

She's absolutely woofing it all (clean bowl after every meal) so were having to be careful to not overfeed her as she seems to be able to just eat and eat that when its down. But at least were not wasting it as we were with the Felix (she'd eat 3/4 of the pouch and leave the rest!)

Thanks!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ah - let's talk cat food! 

Great that you have found something for Spartacus that she likes! 

But Asda tiger select has a high meat content? I thought it only had 4% or so of flavour meat. If you don't mind posting it, what does it say it has in it? In terms of ingredients but also in terms of analysis (protein, fat, ash, fibre, taurine etc). Only if you don't mind typing it all out


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> Ah - let's talk cat food!
> 
> Great that you have found something for Spartacus that she likes!
> 
> But Asda tiger select has a high meat content? I thought it only had 4% or so of flavour meat. If you don't mind posting it, what does it say it has in it? In terms of ingredients but also in terms of analysis (protein, fat, ash, fibre, taurine etc). Only if you don't mind typing it all out


I thought that it had a low meat content as well Otherwise I would be buying it for Dorrie.


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Eek... its so confusing all this food malarky! We stood in Asda for ages trying to find one! Asda is literally 10 metres from my house - P&H is a half hour drive and I dont drive so have to rely on OH.

Right the labels say:

Chicken & turkey Flavour: Min 4% Chicken, 4% Turkey...
nutritional: Protein 8%, Oils & Fats: 4.5%, Fibre: 0.5%, Ash 2%, Moisture 82%
Vitamin A: 10000IU/kg
Vitamin d3: 100IU/kg
Vitamin E: 20Mg/kg
Copper as Cupric Sulphate: 2mg/kg

Ham & Turkey: Min 4% Chicken, 4%Turkey
nutritional: Protein 8%, Oils & Fats: 4.5%, Fibre: 0.5%, Ash 2%, Moisture 82%
Vitamin A: 10000IU/kg
Vitamin d3: 100IU/kg
Vitamin E: 20Mg/kg
Copper as Cupric Sulphate: 2mg/kg

Chicken Flavour: Min 14% chicken
nutritional: Protein 8%, Oils & Fats: 4.5%, Fibre: 0.5%, Ash 2%, Moisture 82%
Vitamin A: 10000IU/kg
Vitamin d3: 100IU/kg
Vitamin E: 20Mg/kg
Copper as Cupric Sulphate: 2mg/kg


We've tried her on the Feline Fayre and she didnt like it so I was hoping for one we could get either in ASDA or online. 

Admittedly, I saw the 14% and though oh that must be better than Felix Kitten, plus it smells almost passable (unlike the Felix!)

Any suggestions? At the minute, we feed 3 times a day (one in the morning at 8am, one around 5 and a last one overnight which goes down at 9pm.)

If she's particularly hungry, she gets biscuits too. Only Asda kitten ones, but were trying to get through the pack before we change that. Not keen on feeding only dry, so they are a "hungry bugger" type meal. She's only small build, when she's hungry she looks scrawny! When she's been fed she looks normal, and the vet is happy with her weight and glossy coat.

So, 3 pouches per day means that the £3.50 per 12 box means it's costing £0.85 per day and a box lasts for 4 days. I'm happy to buy online ....


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for posting that Sarahdisco. What else does it say it includes in the ingredients list in addition to the 4% chicken and 4% turkey for example. Cereals? Sugars? Additives? 

What is the consistency like? Chunks or pate? 

The thing with food labels is that just because it contains only a small amount of flavour meat it doesn't mean that it is immediately a bad food. Bozita, for example, is one of the chunks in jelly foods with the highest meat content (93%). But the tetrapacks only declare 4% flavour meat too. It is only when you email Bozita and have a look at their website you see that though it contains animal by products, they can only contain those that are allowed for human consumption in Sweden. They also cannot contain any antibiotica or growth hormones. Since they declare a meat content of 93%, they are bound by that or else it is false advertising.

The thing is if Asda tiger select could make an equal claim that it has a high meat content like Bozita then trust me they would - sells better. So I personally have my doubts that it is similar scenario to Bozita.

So while it looks to be better than felix and it has the added bonus that your cat eats it all and it seems to agree with her (no smelly poop), and it is cheap, there are better ones to be had (but that doesn't mean that your cat will eat those).


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Hmm... well, its chunks in gravy. The label lists additives and sugars in there too, so I cant imaging it'd be too good. Tried her on the Feline Fayre and got nowhere so back to square 1. I see what you mean about the meat content though - I must have read it wrong somewhere. 

I've also just weighed her with the Wii Fit - she's now 2.5kg! She's now 8 1/2 months and only a small build (she was the smallest out of her and her brother) so if we went for the higher meat content I'd imagine we wont need to feed as much (plus she also has biscuits). She's normally really good with food, she'll try anything (as long as it's not Whiskas!) but the poor thing was so obviously bored with Felix (dont blame her really - smells awful!)

It's quite a bit confusing all this food stuff!


----------

